# ATTN: Mike/Old Padawan



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

i guess this question is for old padawan and/or mike but if anyone else knows, all help is welcome

i really like galco holsters. they make a "SUMMER COMFORT INSIDE PANT HOLSTER" :http://www.usgalco.com/Catalog/normal/SumCSil.jpg for several guns.

i really like this style but they dont make it for a sig p232. the thing i really like about it is the snaps. my current IWB has a clip which i do not prefer.

will galco consider making this is i contact them? will they listen more if the suggestion came from either of yall? should i just look at other compaies that offer IWB with snaps?

thanks in advance


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words about Galco holsters. I like the Summer Comfort and have one for my Glock 17. Good choice. However, while Galco has some limited custom services, they won't make a "one off" SC for the P230/232, for a variety of reasons (even if Old Pad and I beg them to). There are costs associated with making a "one off" that just won't be covered by the price of a single holster.

Take a look at www.miltsparks.com. Quality is outstanding, though you may have to wait a bit for the holster. Another possibility is Lightning Arms, www.lightningarms.com, which carries a variety of high quality holsters.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Thanks for the kind words about Galco holsters. I like the Summer Comfort and have one for my Glock 17. Good choice. However, while Galco has some limited custom services, they won't make a "one off" SC for the P230/232, for a variety of reasons (even if Old Pad and I beg them to). There are costs associated with making a "one off" that just won't be covered by the price of a single holster.
> 
> Take a look at www.miltsparks.com. Quality is outstanding, though you may have to wait a bit for the holster. Another possibility is Lightning Arms, www.lightningarms.com, which carries a variety of high quality holsters.


WHAT HE SAID :mrgreen:


----------

